# Is This Coccidiosis



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think two of my birds may have coccidiosis. Hopefully, nothing worse. I thought I noticed that one of the birds droppings were green and loose. Then it seemed to go away. I wasn't sure which one, as I was keeping four of the six in the same cage. I recently separated them, as they needed more space, and two of them were picking on some of the others. Well, now its back and it is Rocky, my black rescue. He is in a cage with Barron. And April is starting to have wet greenish droppings. She is caged with Katie. I keep the cages very clean, and change the food and water a few times daily, but they were rescued at about 3 or 4 weeks of age from the eves of a torn down porch. Sure it wasn't very clean up there. I am new to pigeons and don't know what I should be doing for them. Can you guys help me? I'm not sure what I should be giving to them. Or where to get it. I'm very concerned about them at this point. Thanks for your help.
Jay


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Coccidiosis usually presents itself as a secondary infection to an already existing health issue, but stress can induce wet potties.Youngster are easily stressed and depleted of gut bacteria.

At this point I would give them a drop of ACV in their water (organic apple cider vinegar) ( 1 tablespoon to a gallon water) and give them some probiotics. this might help straighten up their gut flora and re-establish the good gut bacteria to crowd out the bad.

Just keep an eye out on the poop that it gets back to being solid.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Coccidiosis usually presents itself as a secondary infection to an already existing health issue, but stress can induce wet potties.Youngster are easily stressed and depleted of gut bacteria.
> 
> At this point I would give them a drop of ACV in their water (organic apple cider vinegar) ( 1 tablespoon to a gallon water) and give them some probiotics. this might help straighten up their gut flora and re-establish the good gut bacteria to crowd out the bad.
> 
> Just keep an eye out on the poop that it gets back to being solid.


Thank you, but what are probiotics? I'm sorry, but new to this, and not very knowledgable. Jay

Okay........I went online to fine out what probiotics are, and ordered some. Thanks for your help. Jay


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Probiotics are the cultures that promote growth of good gut bacteria in human as well as animals and birds. You can usually get a good probiotics supplement in the refrigerator section of a health food store, or you can even use a good organice yogurt or kefir and give that to the bird. Make sure it is free of any sugar or additives.

Apple Cider Vinegar creates the friendly environment for good gut bacteria to flourish and multiply, and probiotics actually provide the source for good gut bacteria.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Probiotics are the cultures that promote growth of good gut bacteria in human as well as animals and birds. You can usually get a good probiotics supplement in the refrigerator section of a health food store, or you can even use a good organice yogurt or kefir and give that to the bird. Make sure it is free of any sugar or additives.
> 
> Apple Cider Vinegar creates the friendly environment for good gut bacteria to flourish and multiply, and probiotics actually provide the source for good gut bacteria.


Trees,
Would you give us specific instructions as to how we would administer the probiotics...individually and flock treatment.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't want to butt in but I'm going to take another opportunity to direct people to the Primalac Pigeon Probiotic product: 
http://www.primalac.com/documents/PigeonFlyer-Rev%5B1%5D.pdf
if you call them, they will tell you about the history of this pigeon specific product, it was developed with a noted breeder. The manufacturer has been producing probiotics for use in livestock for many years. Their # is at the bottom of the linked page.

I'm just plugging it cuz I have found it to be a great product, which came highly recommended by members of local clubs. It is a water soluble flock treatment.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis said:


> Trees,
> Would you give us specific instructions as to how we would administer the probiotics...individually and flock treatment.


I either use the powder itself, or the caps. I actually administer the probiotic cap down the throat, for treating bird in rehab, slick it down with a drop of Neem oil and put on back of tongue, and allow bird to swallow. They get one heck of a good dose. I only do that for a day or two, if I don't happen to have any kefir that is made. 

For flock treatment, I put a teaspoon into half gallon of water and stir real well. If I have caps, I open about 3 into the water and stir well. 

If you use kefir or yogurt, it is best to first stir it good so it has a smooth consistency and fill a syringe, and then dispurse down the throat. It's messy doing it with a spoon, but I have done that on occasion. If the bird is being fed a formula just mix about 1/4 teaspoon in the formula....and if you think it works well for pigeons, it actually a miracle for humans.

I find more and more that the kefir I use has much quicker results, and brings the really wet poops back to normal within 3 days. But it is time consuming to try to treat the whole flock individually, and I have yet to find an easy way to flock treat with it. That being said, my culture got spoiled and when I went to order more they are out and the wholesaler is no longer in business. Yikes!!!  I have so little left, now I must go in search of....

Thank you, TheSnipes, for giving us the link again, I think it's always good to have more then one source of probiotics. Does this product need to be kept in the refrigerator?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Treesa and Snipes. That is very helpful.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you, TheSnipes, for giving us the link again, I think it's always good to have more then one source of probiotics. Does this product need to be kept in the refrigerator?


According to the manufacturer, it does not. But, I keep mine there anyway.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> According to the manufacturer, it does not. But, I keep mine there anyway.


Do you recall the aprox. cost? I looked on the web page and didn't see that information.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> Do you recall the aprox. cost? I looked on the web page and didn't see that information.


Yep..I buy a 2-lb tub (33 oz. actually...why the extra ounce? Who knows!) for $31.50 (plus shipping of course.)

There is also a 5-lb pail which is $72.50.

1-2 tsp. per gallon, daily, or according to your preference for frequency, I guess. I have about 30 birds...2 lbs lasted me about 9 months, if that helps.

Also..last year, shipping coast $6. I just reordered and it was $8. Damn gas prices...


----------

